# Help with size of wire



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Kingcarpenter1 said:


> Ain’t readin that book
> 
> 
> Mike


Actually, it wasn't that bad. I think he's a good dude.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

You sure you want dedicated outlets tied to a specific apartment?

Tenant leaves, is the unit vacant until someone with a Prius comes knocking?

Ideally, a few dedicated spaces for charging. Some kind of way to pass the cost onto the individual users.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'd probably just hire a company to put in pay for charge units. Less liability and they maintain them.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

🤔


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

It still doesn’t make sense that with the experience you claim to have, you ask the questions you do.

I don’t really care one way or the other, but I for one am not going to jump into it.


----------



## daffysplumbing (Oct 16, 2017)

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> View attachment 520032
> 
> 
> 🤔





Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> It still doesn’t make sense that with the experience you claim to have, you ask the questions you do.
> 
> I don’t really care one way or the other, but I for one am not going to jump into it.


That is because I pay.my employees through another company due to when I downsized my company from 60 employees to a little more tan 20, I had 21 ex-employees file worker comp insurance claims and 3 civil lawsuits for age and race discrimination. My company could not afford the increased cost for insurance.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Staffing agency.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kingcarpenter1 (May 5, 2020)

VinylHanger said:


> Actually, it wasn't that bad. I think he's a good dude.


I think he is as well. Just don’t read book posts


Mike


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't you know you can't judge a bookpost by its length. 

Or something like that. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

you do realize a large fraction of your tenants won't be able to pay rent during the next extend Black out?

As their battery powered vehicles won't work for daily commuting.....

Any back-up gen-set would require an additional 10 HP/ 7KWatt size increase for every E- Car sucking on the emergency power grid.....

I'd consider a couple buried 1000 gallon + L.P. tanks to back a N.G. gen set, The N.G. line likely to be rationed or even closed to residential use.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I've lived here 53 years and never had an intentional blackout. In fact I can count on one hand the amount of unintentional blackouts and they maybe lasted an hour. 

Blackouts in OC are extremely rare.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Djea3 (Jul 6, 2020)

If you want backup generators, consider natural gas. Available in all areas of CA and less maintenance on the engines. They will last 500K mile equivalent with oil and filter changes only.
With regard to adding power for the vehicles, forget 300 ft runs at standard voltages. This is a job for transformers. 
There is NO way that I would ever get involved with this as a landlord unless the power companies and cities gave me HUGE amounts of cash and or benefits for the project.
With regard to the tenants paying, I am unsure regarding CA laws for landlord operated utility delivery. If they allow it, bringing in transformers to the parking areas and installing charge stations could work. If allowed you could sub-meter them at each parking space, billing a percentage of the total master meter monthly to each with a meter reading charge.
If sub-metering isn't allowed in CA or requires a third party, then create the third party yourself and install equipment with credit card payment so that the clients are billed at every charge up. I think that is the best answer regardless, IF the tenants will actually pay using cards. some probably get free charging at work and will not pay if on a separate billing from the home.
benefit of the last option is that even if you sell the complex, if you have a long term contract you continue with the income from electric car charging, or the buyer has to purchase your electric delivery company separately!


----------



## pattielewis (Mar 12, 2018)

daffysplumbing said:


> I appreciate all the sound advice and want to thank everyone.
> 
> As for being called out on whether I got my C10 Electrical license, this forum never change and that is the reason I don't frequent it. I always said, I do make mistakes and not always correct, but I always said I will back up everything I say 100%. I took my C10 test on December 1st, 2021, passed the test and I am leaving my office right now to take my wife to the Barstow Outlet Center (140 miles from Los Angeles) and will post the receipt stating I passed and will post it this evening.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the inspiration.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

Djea3 said:


> With regard to adding power for the vehicles, forget 300 ft runs at standard voltages. This is a job for transformers.


300 feet isn’t a big deal for what he’s talking about.

Im guessing you haven’t done much electrical work, since you’re talking about transformers for 300 foot runs feeding 15 amp receptacles. 🙄

And he said thy are all separately metered already.

Blind leading the blind.


----------



## Fourthgeneration (Jul 25, 2021)

14 [email protected] > 40 Amps x 240Volts x 100 % demand 3 pm to 6 am [zero solar power available to Grid = higher $ rate].
surely some one sells metering soft & hardware, like 24/7 gas pumps.
set the charger where it can reach 4 Ecars so the 2cd-4th cars don't need to wait on moving the unattended car ahead.
software could offer auto adjusted cost of electricity and premium for.the post day shift. 
you could wire it for 4 cars at 40 amps per car, 160Amps per Quad charger post..


----------



## JG0203 (Jan 12, 2022)

If you really want that range at a low voltage with little loss, I'd recommend going to your nearest welding supply store and purchasing some arc welding cable. I've been there and done that, and it was for a gas turbine starting engine that has been further out from the starting cells than good judgement would have recommended.

Also, keep in mind that if you utilize such wires and operate them as independent cores, the magnetic field they create may tend to drive them apart due to their flexibility.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> I've lived here 53 years and never had an intentional blackout. In fact I can count on one hand the amount of unintentional blackouts and they maybe lasted an hour.
> 
> Blackouts in OC are extremely rare.
> 
> ...


Isn’t an intentional blackout called a brownout?


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Did you call Tesla? People I know that drive electric cars will pull off the panel cover and hook up to someone's washer and dryer circuit. If you want to do it yourself then research all you can, start here https://www.tesla.com/sites/default/files/downloads/universalmobileconnector_nema_14-50.pdf
I assume you are getting electrical permits? Double check with your inspector before you start, make sure you got the right conductors and everything is in order. My first electrical job, the inspector was very helpful in pointing me the right direction and telling me what I needed.


----------



## costamesael (10 mo ago)

Let the electrician, you are guarantee that the job will be completed safely, correctly, and efficiently.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

costamesael said:


> Let the electrician, you are guarantee that the job will be completed safely, correctly, and efficiently.


Not true. There's hacks in every trade.


Mike.
*___*


----------



## Thom Paine (Nov 21, 2021)

Why not install a free standing point of purchase charging station? 

If legal, it would be more efficient. -shrug-


----------

